
Researchers suggest we could tip into a hothouse Earth–here’s what that means - rbanffy
https://arstechnica.com/science/2018/08/what-prompted-all-the-headlines-about-a-hothouse-earth/
======
bovermyer
OK, but what would that mean for us?

What does a "hot house" Earth look like?

